# Did anyone get email from NCEES?



## PL_NJPE (Apr 25, 2006)

Joey, I gave you my email to send me hints but got an email from NCEES. I do not want to discuss anymore questions here and please do not send me that email.

Thanks,

P


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

what was the gist of the email? reminder about the non-disclosure agreement?

But No I havent got an email from them.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

> Joey, I gave you my email to send me hints but got an email from NCEES. I do not want to discuss anymore questions here and please do not send me that email.
> Thanks,
> 
> P


Don't worry. The e-mail I was going to send wasn't about any of the problems. Good thing I haven't discussed any problems with anyone. Lets all remember big brother is watching.

I didn't get the e-mail you are talking about.


----------



## PL_NJPE (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, since I gave my email id to Joey to send me hints on one question, NCEES sent me an email saying that they watch the postings on the forum and discussing anything with anyone will be a violation. I guess if you give your email id then they will send you an email. In fact, there were other that were discussing questions publicly. I didn't even mention what my answer was or what did I do. Anyway, it is just a warning.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah since no license would screw a lot of us, I wouldnt violate the terms of there "non disclosure statement"

NCEES would have to get a court order to get peoples email addresses (or IP's) from here, and just so anyone else knows, No one on this board (admins or mods) can read any of your PM's, BUt the people that actually own invision free can read them, and if subpeanod(sp?) they can retrieve them if there not deleted.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 26, 2006)

> yeah since no license would screw a lot of us, I wouldnt openly violate the terms of there "non disclosure statement"
> 
> 
> NCEES would have to get a court order to get peoples email addresses (or IP's) from here, and just so anyone else knows, No one on this board (admins or mods) can read any of your PM's, BUt the people that actually own invision free can read them, and if subpeanod(sp?) they can retrieve them if there not deleted.


e-mail works best I think but I haven't discussed any questions with anyone and I would recommend the same for all of us. It's all about ethics guys.


----------



## EdinNO (Apr 29, 2006)

True.

But, maybe I misread or misinterpreted the agreement... can we not even duscuss them in private with fellow testees (no pun intended) who also took the same test?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2006)

^^- if that were the case then everyone on the way out would have to be disqualified (cause I heard lots of people discussing the test), i think their hope is that no one will write exact questions down and post them on the internet, or give them to other people. heck no one gave me any questions! (before the test)


----------

